# Nikon Coolpix 5400 Any Good ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I quite fancy one of these camera's. Has anyone any experience of these ?


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Roy

Ihave just got the Nikon Coolpix 5000 its an absolute stunning piece of kit,still trying to fathom out all the settings,

The 5400 was bought out to replace the 5000 but the design & specs are very much the same,i would deifnately consider it Roy,hope that helps .

Cheers Mal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Mal.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is another nice one to consider


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

I've got one and I like it. Good macro down to 2cm.

One other nice thing is that the zoom is more wide-angled than usual, down to what would be the equivalent to 28mm on 35mm film.

One disadvantage that it shares with most digitals of the same generation is that it is slightly slow.

But I believe that the model was discontinued recently so you shouldn't accept to pay the old (full) list price.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought that the macro was 1cm ?


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Roy said:


> I thought that the macro was 1cm ?


You are most probably right, I took that from memory. Let's put it this way; it's closer than one can practically use (the lens shadows the object).

Here's a sample btw:










Couldn't resist showing off the old Connie a bit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Bjorn.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

take a look at the Fuji S7000, an absolute steal at the current Dixons ( and others)

offer.

Roger


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Roy,

I have the Coolpix 5700 and like it very much. The macro operates over a fairly wide part of the zoom range and you can get right up to the lens to capture a very small part of the dial. Not crazy about the LCD display as its on the small side but the lens is first class and sharp as a tack.

Keep in mind this comes from an old-time Canon 35mm camera owner.

If I had it to do over, I'd spring for the SLR and be done with it once and for all but haven't been able to save enough at one time to do it. Nikon has some super sharp macro lenses that are awesome on a digital camera in RAW mode.

Happy Hunting for the 'ideal' camera. Its almost as elusive as the ideal watch.

Mike


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Like USMIKE I have the Nikon Coolpix 5700 and it has been fantastic.

I have had big Nikons for 20 odd years and after geting the 5700 I sold all my big Nikons and lenses as I just did not use them anymore.

The 5700 will get very close about 20mm and the pics are clean and sharp.

I like it because I can use it like an SLR and look through the Electronic viewfinder although it's not as clear as an optical one it's still behaves like the old SLR I'm used to, and I just can't get used to looking at the screen on the back of the camera to focus and frame the shot, old habits die hard.

All of the above and the fact that it will fit in my coat pocket means I use it far, far more than I would my old Nikons.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nikon's are very good for macro work, take a look at this Roy.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Niko...ikon_cp5400.asp


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

You should have bought one of the Nikon 5700's I was selling earlier in the year Roy........ Half price









I should probably get one myself.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

If you want to do serious macro work, look into buying a Canon EOS 500D.

They are getting cheaper and you can change the lens.

I will probably buy a digital SLR myself next year but I've always wanted an EOS 5 but have yet to buy one.

Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm hoping to get a eos 300D poss next birthday if all goes well, fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> If you want to do serious macro work, look into buying a Canon EOS 500D.
> 
> They are getting cheaper and you can change the lens.
> 
> ...


My middle son has Canon digital SLR but he won't fork out for a macro lens for it.









Wastes all of his time using it to photograph naked women.


----------

